# Muroidea Gated Sound



## Travis (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I build a Muroidea distorsion and it´s sounds great but when I turn the gain more than 12 o´clock it´s start to make ``gate sound´´ like a fuzz.

How can I remove this gate sound, I saw reviews of Rats and it´s doesn´t get gated sound.

Thank you all


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 27, 2020)

Is it sort of “ducking” the low notes? And little effect on the higher notes


----------



## Travis (Oct 27, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Is it sort of “ducking” the low notes? And little effect on the higher notes


Yes, but just when I turn gain more than 12 o´clock.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 27, 2020)

Yep there’s too much bass hitting the opamp when the gain is turned up. Swap C2 out for a 2u2 or 1uf and see if that fixes it. I do this to just about every Rat I make.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 27, 2020)

Nostradoomus said:


> Yep there’s too much bass hitting the opamp when the gain is turned up. Swap C2 out for a 2u2 or 1uf and see if that fixes it. I do this to just about every Rat I make.


Would adding a bass knob help with that? Asking bc a Muroidea will be part of my next batch of builds.


----------



## Travis (Oct 27, 2020)

Ok I will try..

Can I reduce the gain of the pedal too?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 27, 2020)

SYLV9ST9R said:


> Would adding a bass knob help with that? Asking bc a Muroidea will be part of my next batch of builds.



Quite possibly, I’ve never tried.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 27, 2020)

Travis said:


> Ok I will try..
> 
> Can I reduce the gain of the pedal too?



Sure use red LEDs for clipping diodes instead of 4148s.


----------



## HamishR (Oct 27, 2020)

Or just use a smaller gain pot. I've gone as low as 10K.  And the bass pot mod of Chuck's has made it a much more usable pedal for me.


----------

